# Large custom Red Eyed Tree Frog Vivarium Set up.



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I have officially got the OK form both of my parents, and have begun the construction of my first tropical vivarium.

I have built before, but only for temperate set ups.

My plan is as follows...

30"x30" front 15" deep

Rock water fall.
Custom Background
Large leafed plants
small pool of water
Tropical streams water's edge complete with x-ray tetras
Large doors in the front
Sump pump ACTION!
Nice underwater view
Good balance of leaf litter and moss.
And of course 4-5 Red Eyed Tree frogs. Hopefully I get some mixed genders. :? 

Wish me luck on this. I will continue posting here to show of my work.

After this I may make a Vents Vivarium, then set up my tropical fresh water fish tank again, but this time with a cool idea for it. Post those on this forum some time later.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

I figured out the Gallons. About 58 gallon tank.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Sweet. Keep us updated, and once you start building start a construction journal in the parts and construction forum. Should be neat-o.


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

Completely custom viv? or Using an aquarium tank vertically?
Keeping custom tanks waterproof is very difficult. Not saying you can't just something to consider. As a suggestion, draw out everything you are thinking 
keeps us updated


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Custom tank, fold down door.

I ordered this tank from GlassCages, I am going to call them tomorrow, I forgot to let them know that I want it entirely water tight, minus the door.

Thanks for reminding me.

The entire vivarium cost me about $200.00, including holes for sump pump, door, and top. Then about $50 shipping. Good deal.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

6/23/07

I went to Black Jungle today and bought my plants and wood for the vivarium. As well as substrate and substrate divider. Looking good.


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

sounds awesome good luck with the tank


----------

